

YouTube easing up its content policy? - stfu

Just a curious question:<p>I noticed that there increasingly full length records of TV shows (daily upload of a CBS show on an unofficial account) and concert videos on YouTube (full length, a few thousand views, a few month up.)<p>Is this just a "fortunate incident" or did anyone else notice this development?
======
hhaidar
It's probably just a coincidence.

But it's really weird that stuff like this is still up:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvRewZKsikc>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZSqnjo0erg>

